# Harmless Mace?



## NZSM (Oct 24, 2010)

Hello

I'm stage managing a play and they need a harmless pepper spray that can be sprayed into an actor’s face, I came up with the idea of painting a travel sized spray deodorant black, however that’s not exactly pleasant to be sprayed in the face with, I was thinking also of somehow making a spray bottle look like mace, but not sure how.

So just wondering if you had any ideas about how to make my directors’ dreams come true

P.S. Limited budget

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Footer (Oct 24, 2010)

Anything that is pressurized in a can, including canned air, is rich in chemicals that can cause you to asphyxiate. I would highly suggest that nothing is actually sprayed, the outcome is just too risky. Now, you can get water that is pressurized with just air. Watersall :: Home Page


----------



## ruinexplorer (Oct 24, 2010)

Or the actor could "act" that she is spraying mace and have a sound effect of an aerosal can.


----------



## cprted (Oct 24, 2010)

See if you can find a law enforcement supply store and ask for inert oc spray. It shouldn't be that expensive and is completely harmless.


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 24, 2010)

How about a travel size pump spray bottle filled with water?


Marianna - Travel Size Spray Bottle 4 oz.

Painted black, with Photoshop-generated label, might be convincing enough.


----------



## Grog12 (Oct 24, 2010)

+1 to Derek's idea as it's the safest option you're going to find with actual spray happening.


----------



## zmb (Oct 24, 2010)

What about a hand-pressurized spray bottle like what used for lizard habitats?


----------



## Footer (Oct 24, 2010)

cprted said:


> See if you can find a law enforcement supply store and ask for inert oc spray. It shouldn't be that expensive and is completely harmless.


 
Fury Tactical OC Spray, Inert Unit, 3 oz. Stream, Flip Top


----------



## kiwitechgirl (Oct 25, 2010)

You can buy Evian water in a can which is designed for spraying on your face to cool you down - we used it in a show a couple of years ago with a fabricated label and it was safe and effective!


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Oct 25, 2010)

The kitchen spritzer from Pampered Chef is a great way to get aerosol effects using just air pressure. I have one (for cooking oil) and it acts just like an aerosol can of PAM. Obviously, buy a clean and new one, fill it with water only, and test for ideal and safe pressure before spraying in someones face.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Oct 25, 2010)

If 'twere me, I would find something that made the sound of something spraying and use an inert prop. Unless you are dealing with a very intimate acting space, there's no need for the sound to come from the can, nor to be any visible spray.


----------

